# Smoke but no fire?



## DaleH (Feb 29, 2016)

*Funny ... but it did go off* ... and it was only in the high 30s (degrees F) for ambient temperatures, so there at least should be some *fire and flame* showing from the pan and barrel! 

And yes, I do shoot some of my smoothbore flintlocks right-handed as a lefty ... but to be brutally honest ... I've never seen it! ... all my attention is on the front sight (smoothbores have no rear sight, as a rule).

That is a French _Fusil de Boucanier_ as shown, circa 1680, of 65-caliber wearing a 54" barrel. All of the clothing and accoutremonts (accessories) were all hand made, to mimic French milicien (milita) circa early 1700s. 

Just part of my hobbies when the boat's put away :wink: !


----------



## Jim (Feb 29, 2016)

Awesome! :LOL2:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 29, 2016)

I would say old school...but that outfit probably predates schooling.


----------



## KMixson (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, Those guns can still throw a hunk of lead downrange! Cool!


----------



## JMichael (Mar 1, 2016)

How accurate is a gun like that Dale?


----------



## Johnny (Mar 1, 2016)

Dale, you continue to amaze me with your 
hobbies, talents and skills in a multitude of things.
If you are not tearing stuff apart, you are rebuilding something
or continuing and preserving a part of our history.

Job well done, my friend


----------



## overboard (Mar 1, 2016)

Neat pic.! 
When I have a deer in front of me with a FL, I [-o< it goes off, and [-o< I don't flinch, and [-o< it either drops on the spot or don't go too far.
Lot of praying going on there, but this year it paid off!


----------



## DaleH (Mar 1, 2016)

JMichael said:


> How accurate is a gun like that Dale?


Accurate? The limiting factor on the inherent accuracy is the "nut" behind the trigger ... me! There is no rear sight, so my cheek becomes the rear sight and with constant practice, one can hit 6" gongs routinely (3 out of 4, 5 out of 6, etc.) all the time out to 50-yards. 

But attached are a few recent groups from my Winter-time practice, at 1" black dots or 1-1/2" squares.

Thanks for the kind words  !


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 1, 2016)

Dale, Do you build your own flintlocks? My Uncle is into building them, birdseye maple stocks and all, even the clothing. From the French & Indian war area.
I'll get some pics of his work next time I visit him.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow, that's impressive. From all the things I've "heard" (hear say) I thought the smoothbore would travel about like a knuckle ball and be all over the place. I certainly wouldn't have expected anything near that sort of accuracy.


----------



## DaleH (Mar 2, 2016)

riverrat717 said:


> Dale, Do you build your own flintlocks? My Uncle is into building them, birdseye maple stocks and all, even the clothing. From the French & Indian war area. I'll get some pics of his work next time I visit him.


Yes I do! I like the early French guns and am making this one left-handed from a kit (errr ... wooden block of wood) and parts. I also like the period from 1680 to the French & Indian War or the pre-Revolutionary days. Even though I just bought myself a 2nd model Brown Bess in 75-caliber!

This arm will be an early French _Fusil de Chasse_ (fuzee de chas) built per the 1721 contract requirements to the factory in Tulle. It wears a 44.3 " barrel (as it is measured in French pieds, their early form of measurements) in 62-caliber, walnut stock, and will weigh no more than 6-1/2 pounds when done. She is about 95% done, just need to inlet the trigger guard and final shape the lock panels - then finish the wood (oil) and metal (antiqued).

Flintlock 'porn' attached for those so inclined ...


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 2, 2016)

awesome! glad to see another left handed shooter too!


----------



## JMichael (Mar 3, 2016)

Did they even make/offer a left handed gun back in the 1700's?


----------



## DaleH (Mar 3, 2016)

JMichael said:


> Did they even make/offer a left handed gun back in the 1700's?


Great question! In Kevin Gladysz's book The French Trade Gun in North America 1662-1759 there is shown a left-handed French 'Fusil Fin' (or fine musket, i.e., fancier metal work, piercings, and carving or ornamentation) circa 1740. Think of these as a much more decorated and fancier _Fusil de Chasse_ or fancy hunting gun. Such F-Fins were typically given out to the various Indian Chiefs as a gift or made for someone of means.

Another LH-d one was also dug up in Georgia at the Angola dig site. So they existed, but were clearly the exception. Those are the only 2 I know documented.


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 3, 2016)

They look nice Dale!! You into the reenactments as well? Period correct camping and such?


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 4, 2016)

DaleH said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > Did they even make/offer a left handed gun back in the 1700's?
> ...




i was wondering if any had ever been found too.


----------

